# Utah Trip Recommendations?



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Brighton is popular here but I'm not entirely sure why. I think it all depends on conditions and I have had better luck finding good snow at other places. Obviously if you get a good bit of fresh they will all be awesome. Snowbird is my favorite in the Cottonwoods because of the huge variety of terrain. 

If you want to do a bit of a tour I would take the time to go up to Powder and Snow Basin. Powder in particular is a ton of fun and you can find fresh snow long after a storm.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Do a search there is 20 topics on this and look in the Utah regional section

Stay away from Snowbird on the weekends if at all possible

Park City is overpriced and gets less snow than everywhere else

Snowbasin and Powder Mountain are WAY WAY worth the drive, PowMow has the best inbounds backcountry(Powder Country) and Snowbasin has the longest runs and best views.

Brighton has great night riding, nothing like a "powder night" at Brighton, also Brighton's side country is bomb.

Solitude has gotten more snow than anyone this year, great place to ride if you have to ride Big\Little Cottonwood areas on a weekend.

Utah is riding better now than at anytime the entire season last year, and you might have good timing for storms.

weather forecast here
Wasatch Snow Forecast | Your Utah Powder Resource


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Go to Snowbird.
I LOVE Mineral Basin.
It is absolutely gorgeous up there and so much fun to ride.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Park City/Canyons is, meh.. I wouldn't ever go there, but then again I live here (SLC) and have access on a daily basis to all of our other resorts... Depending on where you live Brighton might be a good time if it's a pow day, but honestly the only real thing it has going for it in my opinion is it gets a boat load of snow being at the top of the canyon.. It's runs are short, there's a shit load of traversing or off fall-line riding and the steep slopes there are steep for like five turns, then theres a bench, then you might get five more turns, then you traverse back to the lift... Like someone above said, I'm not quite sure why it's so popular.. Don't get me wrong I've had some fun days there in the past, but I never go there any more.. 

Snowbird on the right day can be the best resort in the lower 48... But that is usually late spring when the crowds are gone and everything has a solid base so you're not hitting rocks or dogging them on all the dope runs.. Also until the crowds leave, you can usually on a pow day be in for a 3 tram lift line till about noon, it then clears out, but for a reason.. That's because the place is toast and tracked out.. But late spring when the peeps are gone, you really can have some of the best resort days of your life there..

The recommendation for Powder Mountain and Snowbasin I fully back.. Totally worth the drive, great resorts and no crowds ever... I actually have my season pass to Snowbasin because I can actually get there from my house on 5300s much quicker on a pow day than I can make it to Snowbird.. So yea, coming from PC to the Bird on a pow day, depending on what's going on with the canyon, you might not make it there till noon.. And that is no exaggeration, that shit is real and happens all the time.. 

Look at this page to subsrice to Canyon Alerts System sign up for the text one, it's the best most on time one, lots of time they let us know the night before if they're gonna close LCC for avy work... It's been quite a few days this year and they've had interlodge twice this year so far as well..

The hell of Utah's interlodge when it's heavenly outside

So yea, hit up Powder Mountain and Snowbasin, they are great resorts with no crowds.. I do walk on Gondolas all day long at Snowbasin even on the deepest of pow days on the weekends... ( but I do rock the singles line )

If a storm is really raging it might be worth it to try to get to the Bird, like I said, on the right day there, it can be life changing.. Just don't be surprised if you wait in a 6 mile long line for 2 hours at the bottom of the canyon trying to get up there... 

Before I'd spend any money @ Brighton, I'd go to Powder Mountain and Snowbasin....

Solitude can/is an awesome little gem... But I will never go there again while it's owned by Deer Valley and those pricks still don't allow snowboarding.. I just can't give them my money out of principle...


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

AWESOME advice so far, reallyyy appreciate it. A lot of people i've talked to love brighton, interesting to hear the various feedback.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

CauseNAffect said:


> AWESOME advice so far, reallyyy appreciate it. A lot of people i've talked to love brighton, interesting to hear the various feedback.


What I heard about Brighton from the locals was that's where they learn how to ski/snowboard since it's cheaper, not as intimidating abd has a great learning program.
My guess is, it probably tied with their first love kinda thing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The deal with Snowbird is that it is STEEP, if you think you have ridden steep places then your wrong unless you frequent Jackson tram, Bigsky lone peak area or something similar. If you are not an east coast advanced rider then Snowbird is probably the least fun of all of the places. If you are a really good freerider and used to long steep runs then you will have a blast there. The beginner slope there would pass for a blue at most resorts. Mineral basin area of snowbird is not as steep but it is not very big nor does it have a very big vertical drop.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I live in New York City, and have ridden some good powder in upstate new york where I grew up considering we get dumped on. But in regards to real mountain riding.... reallllyyyy looking forward to experiencing that out west. I think I would call myself an expert east coast rider at this stage. 0 experience out west, this will be my first time.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

CauseNAffect said:


> I live in New York City, and have ridden some good powder in upstate new york considering we get dumped on. But in regards to mountains, steepness, backcountry.... reallllyyyy looking forward to experiencing that out west. I think I would call myself an expert east coast rider at this stage. 0 experience out west, this will be my first time.


Power day in update and out west are two different stories.
Most trails in the west aren't groomed.
When there's enough snow covered, you never know what's underneath.
As wonderful as it is, it's quite challenging and tiring to ride powder.

Start small.
Get use to blues, double blues, blacks, double blacks and maybe off bound.
Don't just go wonder unless you have enough info and equipment (ie: avalanche report, beacon... etc).
Best to stick with locals who know the area or guide.
There were two people got killed from avalanche while I was in Jackson and both were out of towners.
Also look out for tree wells.

Drink enough water and take it easy first couple days.
Though Utah isn't as bad as Colorado, most likely you'll get effected by the elevation.


----------



## Kbat11700 (Feb 10, 2016)

I personally like snow basin. don't have much experience in other places though. All the best spots require some traversing/hiking (if you can find them :wink so be prepared.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Go to Brighton with someone who knows the place, amazing tree riding off of snake creek lift and really fun sidecountry in Hidden Canyon and Pioneer Ridge.

Also if conditions are good(they are) there's tons of cliffs and gnarly stuff on Millicent if that's what your into.

Steeps ARE short lived and the runs aren't as long as most Utah resorts but there's a good reason Brighton is so popular with the local crews, it's a locals resort no hotels spas or any of that bullshit......not a mega resort for of dipshit tourists and clueless yuppy families.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

in. heading out there March 3-6. hoping for good conditions!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Echo what everyone has said. Snowbasin is still one of my favorites in the continental US. (I've been to a ton.) Crowds are few, runs are long, there are steeps and groovy runs all wrapped-up into one. I suggest putting some time in there. Play around Strawberry all day.

I've done Brighton a ton of times and I just don't get it. Locals love it, mainly because of the type of people (it still gets crowded) that go to Brighton. It is your down-home kind of resort. There is good stuff to get, but as mentioned before.....the thrill is short-lived on each run. Locals can get to snowbird a bunch throughout the year, so they frequent Brighton. You're traveling for a short period of time, so you want to maximize your trip.....Go to Snowbird.

Snowbird is a must. Hands-down one of the most challenging & technical resorts. Yup....it can get crowded as Eff!....again, which is why some love Brighton. Trees, Cliffs, Steeps, Chutes....all good stuff. To avoid the crowds head towards GAD Chutes, Wilbere, and Mach Schnell.

PowMow.....I just cannot support this place. Yeah they have a ton of territory.....gotta buy tickets to ride the cat to 2/3 of the terrority. Otherwise, lifts are slow and there just isn't the thrill factor that Snowbird has or the Aesthetic and Comfort that is provided by Snowbasin.

Have fun and get a buger at the Cotton Bottom or the Shooting Star Saloon.


----------

